

Motorola Wins Europe-Wide Sales Ban Against iOS Devices - nidennet
http://gizmodo.com/5866646/motorola-wins-europe+wide-sales-ban-against-ios-devices

======
nidennet
I personally don't think that Motorolla will enforce the ruling in case they
lose the obvious appeal (and $134M).

However IF Motorolla decides to enforce the ruling, it is bad news for all the
users in those markets. I personally don't have any problems with Apple
products or Apple itself. I think that they have done a great job in what they
have offered us (the end consumers) thus far, but also understand that the
intellectual property has to be protected.

Still, either way you look at it, someone is going to end up losing big time.
Whether this is the end users in Europe or Apple with a hefty licensing fee or
replacement costs for devices that have to be adjusted to remove the
infringing technology, it remains to be seen.

